
Desktop Progressive Web Apps - coreman
https://developers.google.com/web/progressive-web-apps/desktop
======
nudpiedo
Would be cool to have any sort of support and consolidation on the major
desktop operating systems, by providing a standarized sandbox, some common
APIs, etc... But as long as it is only supported by the browser I don't think
it will have any support to the desktop software.

